# Do Flashlights Scare Coyotes?



## recDNA (Jul 19, 2010)

We've got lots of unwelcome "guests" in my neighborhood. First we were inundated with chipmunks, now it's coyotes. The coyotes are pretty bold and look starving. I can see their ribs in at least 2 cases.

Is it worth pointing a bright flashlight on them to scare them away? How about strobe?

I told my wife to flash him then throw the flashlight at him and scream like a banshee if he doesn't run. I never saw coyotes my life before this year. Now I know of at least 3 different ones I've seen this week. All different sizes. Each one always alone when I see him.


----------



## Midnight Oil (Jul 19, 2010)

I've managed to shoo away raccoons with my R2 in a CL1H.

I would place myself behind a good solid barrier, though. Just in case.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 19, 2010)

Midnight Oil said:


> I've managed to shoo away raccoons with my R2 in a CL1H.
> 
> I would place myself behind a good solid barrier, though. Just in case.


 
We don't want to play with them! We're concerned about entering or leaving the house in the dark. Not likely to be anything to hide behind.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 19, 2010)

Shotgun, if they are too close for comfort.

Why play with them?


----------



## recDNA (Jul 19, 2010)

That would get me a fast trip to jail where I live.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 19, 2010)

My country roots shine thru again!


----------



## sonrider657 (Jul 19, 2010)

+1 on the shotgun. Even that's out of the question, a supersonic .22 caliber air rifle can deliver a pretty good blow to a coyote.


----------



## lightfooted (Jul 19, 2010)

No doubt that those previously mentioned chipmunks are part of the reason the coyotes are present, looking for dinner. Most coyotes I have encountered don't even need to be flashed with a light to avoid me but I am sure it would help.

Be more concerned with a coyote that doesn't start looking for a way to get clear of you when you do light him up....rabies could be involved.


----------



## Mdinana (Jul 19, 2010)

1) No, they probably don't scare coyotes. Search CPF, you'll find lots of threads on how lights don't really scare anyone/anything/anybody/anytime. I mean, yeah, disorient with strobe a little, but are _you_ scared of light?
2) They're probably not "starving." you just don't see a lot of fat coyotes, now do you? They may be hungry since they're in your neighborhodd for the first time.
3) Coyotes are pretty timid. They're in the neighborhood where I grew up, and always take off pretty easily. And if not, they're not too aggressive.
4)sure, shoot them. Of just yell a bit. If you're that scared of a 45lbs 'dog,' carry some pepper spray or a baseball bat. 

Worry more about the cougars, bears, other humans. whatever else your neighborhood has.


----------



## Midnight Oil (Jul 19, 2010)

How 'bout flood lights in front of your entrances with motion sensors?

Won't do you much good away from the house though.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jul 19, 2010)

Do Flashlights Scare Coyotes? Not sure, I know Guns do


----------



## Axion (Jul 19, 2010)

My families cats aren't the slightest bit scared of, or even interested in, bright flashlights. I doubt a coyote would feel any differently.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 19, 2010)

The only predators in the area are fisher cats and now coyotes. Walking down the street one looked right at me and then sauntered into the woods in no hurry at all. I was too surprised to do anything but he didn't seem to be afraid of me at all. He DID look hungry. As far as all coyotes being skinny I have no idea. As I said first I've even seen. The other two times we saw them were from the car as we entered the driveway. They ran from the headlights so I hoped the flashlight might be as effective.

My wife is pretty scared because there have been reports of people bitten by coyotes around here but usually they're trying to prevent the coyote from eating their dog on a leash when attacked. Another case the coyote attacked a child and her grandfather was badly bitten fighting off the coyote. I read that "city" coyotes like ours don't have the fear of people that coyotes in the wilderness do.


----------



## ti-force (Jul 19, 2010)

I also agree with the lead/copper propelled by gunpowder scenario, but since it's not an option where you live, you may have to resort to other options. While it's probably very unlikely that these Coyotes will harm you, there's always the possibility when you're dealing with a wild animal, and if you happen up on a pack of them they could get brave. There are certain chemicals that could be used to do the job, but you need to make sure it's the Coyotes that get it, and not the neighbors dog. You need to bait the Coyotes with food and slip the substance in the food. Just be responsible.


----------



## Larry237 (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't know if lights scare coyotes, but I have moved them away from me on a lot of occasions by shining a bright light on them. I think that they find them unpleasant, especially on a dark night. Just a fact that you are focusing on them may make them back off to some degree. I can't carry a shotgun, as suggested. I take my nightly walks on a trail with quite a few coyotes, but pepper spray or more serious hardware can be kept in a pocket. After a lifetime of being in coyote areas, I have never felt like one of them was going to attack me. But, there is always that chance. Especially if they are rabid or fed by people.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 19, 2010)

Good idea but too many pets in the neighborhood that get loose. I don't want to poison my neighbor's cat. Eventually I suppose the coyotes will eat all the pets that get out.


----------



## ti-force (Jul 19, 2010)

recDNA said:


> I read that "city" coyotes like ours don't have the fear of people that coyotes in the wilderness do.



Most of the time these "city" Coyotes were wounded or crippled somehow, and can no longer fend for themselves in the wild, so they resort to an easier meal. If the flashlight thing works at running them off, you're still not solving the problem, you're just treating the symptom, so to speak. You need to get rid of the problem. Of course others will come along afterwards, so it will probably be ongoing.


----------



## ti-force (Jul 19, 2010)

recDNA said:


> Good idea but too many pets in the neighborhood that get loose. I don't want to poison my neighbor's cat. Eventually I suppose the coyotes will eat all the pets that get out.



Sometimes you have casualties at war..... Nah, I understand you don't want to harm any pets. Plan B- A trap of some type. Are you allowed to have a bang stick where you live? If you could trap them one at a time (again baiting with food of some type would be needed), you could use the bang stick to finish the job.


----------



## notsofast (Jul 19, 2010)

I had one in beam of my DEFT for quite a while until he got to where he headed into the woods. He could have exited into the woods at any time but didn't. The travel distance was about 50yds. He would look my direction periodically and I kept thinking how it must hurt his eyes and ruin his night vision to look at that intense light. 

In this case the answer would be no.


----------



## DARKSTAR 0844 (Jul 19, 2010)

Coyotes are pretty timid in my neck of the woods. A quiet fart will scare them off here. Never tried a light.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jul 19, 2010)

Based on my experiences with shining my Fenix TK40 in Turbo mode on various dogs, nope. Dogs aren't scared at all of it when in turbo or strobe modes.

But, a whistle does work. I'd suggest getting a Fox 40 whistle and keeping it in your pocket at all times. I've found out that one sudden blast of even a common police whistle gets even the most vicious dog to run away.

That's the case with dogs, but I'm not sure about a coyote because I've thankfully never come across one.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 19, 2010)

recDNA said:


> The only predators in the area are fisher cats and now coyotes. Walking down the street *one looked right at me and then sauntered into the woods in no hurry at all.* I was too surprised to do anything but he didn't seem to be afraid of me at all. He DID look hungry. As far as all coyotes being skinny I have no idea. As I said first I've even seen. The other two times we saw them were from the car as we entered the driveway. *They ran from the headlights so I hoped the flashlight might be as effective.*


My one experience with coming across a coyote where I live (town borders on green space) matches the first bolded passage above. However, I was driving my car at the time, so my experience is quite different from the second bold - the coyote sauntered across the road staring right into my headlights, not the least perturbed. Makes me think a flashlight won't do much, even on strobe.



recDNA said:


> Good idea but too many pets in the neighborhood that get loose. I don't want to poison my neighbor's cat.


+1. It's NEVER a good idea to leave poisoned food around. I'd recommend you check with your local wildlife control office for advice (or even humane society - they often field these sorts of calls). But I suspect their advice will be to keep any pets or children away from the coyotes, and insure there are no other food sources on your property. And that's probably the best advice to follow.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 19, 2010)

Larry237 said:


> I don't know if lights scare coyotes, but I have moved them away from me on a lot of occasions by shining a bright light on them. I think that they find them unpleasant, especially on a dark night. Just a fact that you are focusing on them may make them back off to some degree. I can't carry a shotgun, as suggested. I take my nightly walks on a trail with quite a few coyotes, but pepper spray or more serious hardware can be kept in a pocket. After a lifetime of being in coyote areas, I have never felt like one of them was going to attack me. But, there is always that chance. Especially if they are rabid or fed by people.


 
I have a neighbor who left his garage door ajar 24/7 for his cats to come and go. I noticed the garage is now closed all the time. I bet the coyote was eating the cat food in there..or the cats.

I'm not afraid of them but my wife is. Maybe I'll get her some pepper spray.


----------



## Gene43 (Jul 19, 2010)

I my experience lights only scare coyotes if they associate the light with something more lethal or frightening to them. Once you've shot at one while using a light, he will head in the opposite direction the next time he sees any kind of light. We can shoot around here, maybe one of those loud airhorns would scare them, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 19, 2010)

ti-force said:


> Sometimes you have casualties at war..... Nah, I understand you don't want to harm any pets. Plan B- A trap of some type. Are you allowed to have a bang stick where you live? If you could trap them one at a time (again baiting with food of some type would be needed), you could use the bang stick to finish the job.


 
Yes, trapping them is legal. No on the bangsticks. They're still considered firearms. I'd have to trap him THEN poison him. I wouldn't want to try to pick up the trap with him in it or I could throw it in a barrel of water. With my luck I'll catch every animal BUT the coyote. We have lots of skunks and they like cat food too. Nix on the trap idea.

The key thing is thanks to all your help I know the flashlight won't do anything but allow us to watch where they go. We have woods (conservation land) on 3 sides of the house but they're not very deep. It's amazing to me that deer and coyotes and goodness knows what else can live in such a small wooded area. I'm hoping to get a picture of the coyote next time I see one for the town paper.


----------



## lightfooted (Jul 19, 2010)

Coyotes are not dogs....sure they may be canines....but not dogs. While the rabid ones are certainly to be feared with reason, most others will simply leave you alone. Kinda the whole "Can I eat this?No. Can it eat me? Possibly." thing of seeing another predator. Which is what we are to them. 

Every coyote I have lit up with my light has stopped what it was doing and upon me moving toward them has ran away as though I was chasing it. While I'm not sure that I could say that they are afraid of the light itself, they do understand that the light means there may be something bigger behind it that can hurt or kill them.

Poison is an indiscriminate killer, not only is it likely to kill the coyote...but the toddler who happens across the trap and finds the bait interesting.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 19, 2010)

Paintball gun. 
Zing their asses a few times and they will develop a fear of people again and I think that'd still be legal.
If enough of your neighbors do the same I bet they would move to another area before long.


----------



## Mark Mck (Jul 19, 2010)

I have predator called coyotes at night and use a flashlight with a red cover lens (Surefire E1L) and it is very effective. The coyote will come into the call regardless of the light and the light will blind the animal and allow you to adjust and aim your rifle without spooking the coyote to flight. I have used the light to pick up eye reflection by turning on and off the light in short bursts and the reflection of the light off the eyes of the predator are like beacons that can be seen easily up to 200 yds and probably further out. To answer your question, no, the light will not scare away the coyote. Your smell and movement are what will spook the animal to flight.


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Jul 19, 2010)

Sgt. LED said:


> Shotgun, if they are too close for comfort.
> 
> Why play with them?


I hear ya Sgt.. I keep a 12 gauge in the bedroom with a Olight M20S mounted to the barrel lately :devil: Using 3 to 3 1/2 inch magnum shells they dont stand a chance, and they are scared of bright light which is the main reason I use a red filter (+ its the law here in WV), green works good at distance's over 100 yards (using a 204 rifle) but green is illegal to hunt with in most states. Sounds like you need to call the local game warden or law enforcement agency for more answers, they may come out and trap the animals. Coyotes run in packs so their are many more lurking, be careful taking the trash out ect ect


----------



## recDNA (Jul 20, 2010)

Nope. I'd lose my carry permit if they caught me shooting a paintball gun in town. Kids used to shoot mailboxes so they passed an ordinance against them. Most encounters have been too short to get out a paintball gun and shoot anyway (although it sounds like fun to me). I just want my wife to feel safe going to and from the car at night. I think pepper spray on her keychain would make her feel safer. Whether she'd have the presense of mind to use one quicky enough I don't know. I just want her to feel safe around the house.

I usually like animals but not when they make my wife uncomfortable in her own yard.

The police just take too long to get here to be of any use. These animals don't lay around waiting for anybody. When I see them they're always walking or running. Probably feel uncomfortable in the open.


----------



## kingofwylietx (Jul 20, 2010)

Your local animal control may have a trap they can set or loan to you. Typically, coyotes stay away from people. It can't hurt to have a flashlight, especially one of the older long Maglights that double as a baseball bats. 

For your wife, or even you too........pepper spray is a good defense (and not just from coyotes). They do make sprays specifically for canines, I don't know if it is different from what we normally think of as 'pepper' spray.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 20, 2010)

Good Lord man I just couldn't live there!

Too many rules. :nana: Are slingshots a no-no too!


----------



## recDNA (Jul 20, 2010)

Sgt. LED said:


> Good Lord man I just couldn't live there!
> 
> Too many rules. :nana: Are slingshots a no-no too!


 
You need an F.I.D. card to have a slingshot or a pellet gun here so yes, slingshots are a no-no. Hunting of any kind is illegal within town limits. That's why we have deer and turkeys and geese galore. Now if I ever catch these animals hanging around (rather than just running through) my trash or yard I will have to consider alternatives other than sanctioned.

I'd really like to keep the conversation to flashlights though because I don't want to annoy the moderators. I think it has been well established now that a flashlight isn't of much use.


----------



## tre (Jul 20, 2010)

The Coyotes in my yard are loud so I always know when they are around. When I shine a flashlight on them, they quiet at once and leave (slowly).

If you can't use a gun, what about a compund bow? In my area coyote season is 365 days per year and all you need is a $15 permit. A decent bow will send an arrow at them over 300 ft/second and they will never know what hit them. I don't know how close your neighbors are (if it would be safe or not) but they would hear nothing. 

Now if I could just figure out how to attach a light to my bow.


----------



## Spypro (Jul 20, 2010)

Last autumn me and my friend were walking in a field when we saw coyotes. I had my D10 and my L2 with XRE R2 with me and my friend had his MTE P7 with him. There was two coyotes so nothing really dangerous here. They were not afraid of the light. We did not try to shine our flashlights in there face. I think that a flashlight will not scare a coyote or two. Maybe a 35w would do but a prefer a good ol' knife or shotgun.


----------



## shado (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't know much about Coyotes, but I can make a Fox disappear? I received my Olight SR90 last month and waited till it was dark to try it out. I walked a few yards from my house and spotted a Fox. I followed the Fox to the field across the street impressed with the SR 90s power. I was excited to take a few pictures and show my wife. The Fox didn't move as I took the picture from about 100 yards. I went home excited to show what I thought would be a great shot of the Fox but the SR 90 made the Fox invisible.


----------



## notsofast (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm hoping to get a picture of the coyote next time I see one for the town paper.[/QUOTE]

There ya go. I have been thinking that once they become a pest to more and more people and they complain eventually some sort of authority will get involved. The quickest way to get attention is certainly the media.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 20, 2010)

The only LED's out of the 25 or so I have that scares away the large coyotes (ones in CT are larger than a big German Shepherd) is Saabluster's DEFT or the Aspheric Mags. However, most of the powerful incans I have linked in my sig easily do the job.


----------



## Joe Hone (Jul 20, 2010)

I've lived between 2 states for the last 9 years, both with coyotes - CA and AZ. Big, healthy, alert looking canines. Tomorrow if I go outside early in the AM I will see them trotting by after their night of hunting the neighborhood pets. They tend to keep a wary eye on me, and stay on their side of the street. These are city coyotes, right in the middle of north central Phoenix. 

My experience with them is that anything out of the ordinary will cause them to walk away, and I've hit them up with a Surefire P6 (first generation - dates me a bit) and they definitely don't like it; they immediately turn and look for the escape route, albeit walking, not running. There is a reason why in American culture they are associated with cowardice.

But, from personal experience, always beware of wild animals, and assume the one you are viewing at the moment is the exception to the rule.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 20, 2010)

Do the coyotes go after the javelinas?


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 20, 2010)

My experiences with wild animals and lights has been along the lines of making them curious. But if you're in a place you can shoot at them, it helps to see them.


----------



## hotlight (Jul 20, 2010)

flashlight can confuse them, might scare some. might cause others to come closer and investigate(unlikely). 
loud noises approaching them+bright light=good chance they may never come back to that area.(I think)

park in a garage if possible(wife)

conservation on 3 sides=problem not going away. 

with the restrictions you're facing, I'd ask city/county for help.(or move, yes its extreme)

side note: mountain lion not scared of bright lights

sounds sarcastic, are you allowed to throw rocks at them?


----------



## Qoose (Jul 20, 2010)

I've been attacked by two dogs that just were not fond of me for some reason. Both times I was minding my own business. Thankfully the first time the owner got it back in time, but the second time I had to give the thing a boot to the face.

I'd imagine coyotes to be more fierce IF they were to attack. Most of the time they would avoid people, but if they do, remember to keep your calm, and defend yourself however you can. Both times I made it away from the dogs unscathed. Clothing could have used some work though.


----------



## tygger (Jul 20, 2010)

Try an air horn. Like the ones used for boats or sporting events.


----------



## Hellbore (Jul 20, 2010)

I know from experience that pepper spray can deter a dog.

I was once chased by a dog who seemed to really want to bite me, and a spray of pepper spray made him turn tail and run.

Your mileage may vary... but the stuff seems to work pretty well on them so it should work on coyotes. Bears too are said to respond well to it.


----------



## Mdinana (Jul 20, 2010)

Sounds like your wife needs to man up! Pun intended.

Seriously though, she outweighs most of them 2:1 or 3:1 (or hell, it could be more, I don't know your wife's size). If she has a toddler or something I could see the concern. But really, of all the things to be afraid of, a coyote isn't really the one that should top her list. Mountain lions or bobcats, real wolves, random guy for a mugging/rape, etc. Is she afraid to leave the house? Try some xanax.

Do I understand you right in that pretty much any sort of distance/projectile weapon is out of the question? How about a regular baseball bat, or a tomahawk? Even an Airsoft pistol might be a viable option (though I've never heard of anyone using that)


----------



## jupello (Jul 20, 2010)

tygger said:


> Try an air horn. Like the ones used for boats or sporting events.



That should work on scaring them away. Also high enough fence could keep them away from your property.
From what I've seen animals don't really register light as a threat..the light intensity change/movement of the light might draw their attention but that alone is not enough to scare them.
Those coyotes sure seem pretty bold if they attack dog or child that's near an adult. :duh2:


----------



## jorn (Jul 20, 2010)

recDNA said:


> I usually like animals but not when they make my wife uncomfortable in her own yard.


Buy a big dog. That will make her feel safer.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 20, 2010)

Any wild animal will initially be wary of something it hasn't encountered before. Once they learn it doesn't represent any threat to them, they will lose their fear of it. Your light may initially startle a coyote, but it will soon realise it isn't a threat and it will thereafter ignore it.

When they've lost their fear and become bold enough to come into towns and cities, coyotes/foxes/other scavengers can be a real nuisance, and sometimes dangerous. A pellet gun or shotshell loaded with rock salt instead of lead will see off most nuisance animals, but if you aren't permitted to use those, there really isn't much you are going to be able to do except organise a petition to put pressure on the authorities to deal with the problem.


----------



## ^Gurthang (Jul 20, 2010)

Bright light + fear in "yotes? NOPE.

In-laws in mid Florida development are being overrun w/ 'yotes. No firearms allowed and since it a retirement development any really loud 'gunshot' type sounds will only attract police and rescue / ambulance [too many "sudden" sounds = myocardial infarction]. 

One idea is to put a handful of gravel in a can and seal it up. Make up several and when you see a 'yote heave the can in their direction. They run like Satan himself is coming.... They learn to stay away from places that pose a risk.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Jul 20, 2010)

^Gurthang said:


> One idea is to put a handful of gravel in a can and seal it up. Make up several and when you see a 'yote heave the can in their direction. They run like Satan himself is coming.... They learn to stay away from places that pose a risk.


 

Yup. Shaker cans work nicely. I actually still had the one I made for puppy training. I keep one on the table outside and two in the garage. I often see coyotes over the fence in the back yard, mostly from lighting up the woods playing with a flashlight. Making big noise near them is the next best thing to causing them discomfort. They will get brave when they get hungry though. 

Pepper spray, howver, is a lot like a gun....it's no good if you don't carry it.


----------



## alpg88 (Jul 20, 2010)

lights don't scare them, people do, they know where there are moving lights there are humans.
if firearms are forbidden where you live, use paintball gun, if they come too close, it will sure teach them to stay the hell away. and no jail time.
even thou coyote are wild animals, they aren't stupid


----------



## ypsifly (Jul 20, 2010)

A couple years ago I was fishing a spillway below a local dam at night. I had caught a few walleye and having forgotten my stringer at home, I just kept them next to me on the bank. It was getting cold out so I didn't worry too much about spoilage.

I started to notice and hear coyote on the berm behind me and some of them started coming down and before I knew it, I was surrounded. They must have smelled the fish and they got pretty close, about 35 yds or so. There were maybe five. Shining them did nothing. At the point that I had enough I picked up a chunk of re-bar and started banging it on a fence post and shouting at them. I even threw a few rocks. A few minutes of that scared them off. It was a nervous walk back to the truck after that.

We have them all over Michigan. Even in downtown Detroit. They had to shoot one not too far from where the Red Wings play a couple years ago. There was an article in the local news about them killing pets in one of the northern 'burbs just last week.


----------



## alpg88 (Jul 20, 2010)

^^ those were some real hungy cayotes.

i wouldn't rule out that some ppl feed them. thus teaching them to come close to humans, and not be afraid.
i know few retards that feed rats.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 20, 2010)

It appears my local coyotes which have been relatively rare so far here in coastal CT are not yet acclimated to my DEFT and other bright lights, so while I did report on actual case responses of them fleeing when my *BRIGHT* lights hit them, I realize I should add pepper spray and sound makers to my preventions. 

Often times I see them in a very large open field. Hitting them with the light has them tear off running. If I stop the light, they frequently stop and look at me, as if assessing the cost benefit ratio of fear/food. I Hit them again with the light, they take off running again, and usually continue until back in the brush. I did not get this response with <200 lumen type lights, but I hardly did a controlled experiment. But I don't question the other good feedback/experiences in this thread. 

I contacted our local city dog warden who says they are horrified by their growth explosion and increasing reports of eating domestic pets. They are unable to do anything as the coyotes are under the jurisdiction of the CT state gaming system. I contacted them, and they gave me a treehugger phone response which I paraphrase as "they are all God's children." I politely thanked her, while silently hoping she has a favorite cat or dog that will be eaten by one sometime soon. She mailed me a pamphlet about how to learn to live with them, and how we have encroached on their territory, etc.

The funniest response to uber bright lights are with deer. It is like the light beam hits them between the eyes like a 2 x 4 and they freeze. I know that behavior is not funny-'ha ha' if they do it on the highway to an approaching car. I don't know how any animal or human can avoid running into a tree trunk after being blasted with a DEFT type beam--especially after you have your night adapted vision fully online.


----------



## grizz660 (Jul 20, 2010)

I've used a HID light that I bought from Sam's Club auction site to shag them out of the field. I was able to see the glowing eyes for 500 yards.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

BTW, the light I used was a Power On Board 35 Watt HID.


----------



## kelmo (Jul 20, 2010)

"The dingos ate my baby!!!"

I have coyotes in my neighborhood. They prey on the jack rabbits in my neighborhood. I wish they would take down the cats that crap in my yard. I personally don't feel threatened by them. They see people and lope away. 

I had a dog run up to my wife and I one night. I had a turboheaded 9P with me at the time. It did not slow the canine down. The first thing the friendly pooch did was lick my flashlight.


----------



## JNewell (Jul 20, 2010)

recDNA said:


> We've got lots of unwelcome "guests" in my neighborhood. First we were inundated with chipmunks, now it's coyotes. The coyotes are pretty bold and look starving. I can see their ribs in at least 2 cases.
> 
> Is it worth pointing a bright flashlight on them to scare them away? How about strobe?
> 
> I told my wife to flash him then throw the flashlight at him and scream like a banshee if he doesn't run. I never saw coyotes my life before this year. Now I know of at least 3 different ones I've seen this week. All different sizes. Each one always alone when I see him.


 
Not around here (Massachusetts). All it does is let you see them doing the mental math as they stare at you: "Food? Not food? Food? Not food? Food?" I'm serious.


----------



## Colinsdad (Jul 21, 2010)

LOL JNewell! I too am a "massHole", but I did have an experience camping over the weekend that may be of some assistance.

My girlfriend and I went camping at the Granville State forest on the MA/CT border, where the Park Rangers warn everyone up front to NOT leave food and/or anything with a "strong scent" in your campsite-they recommend locking up your food in your car at night, and they come around to pick up your trash daily. That being said, she and I were out fishing, and missed our opportunity to turn in our trash to the ranger, so we decided to walk up to the ranger station from our campsite (which is approx a 1/2 mile).

The only items we had on hand for our little trek were 3 different flashlights: my IlluminaTi with a 10440, an MTE SSC P7 Bin C light with a 18650 cell, and my latest addition to my flashlight arsenal a Trustfire TR-1200 with 3 18650's( comparison YouTube vid here:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjlRYZRJ_zo) and my trusty CRKT Tactical sheath knife.

We were about 1/4 mile down the road when we heard coyotes in the woods to both the left and right of us, and they were pretty vocal. My girlfriend became terrified because she figured the pack was "sizing us up for the kill". First, I told her to stop walking, put down the trash and slowly back away from it. Then, I explained that typically humans are NOT on the "main menu" for coyotes in general, just to calm her emotions down a bit. We then turned on the SSC and the TR-1200 (on low setting). We could see a myraid of eyes peering back at us from the woods maybe 50 feet away. I was on the left and noticed the coyotes on my side were becoming a little too curious for my tastes, so I lit them up with the strobe feature on the TR 1200 on Boost. I don't know if they were scared, but, they certainly stopped what they were doing and seemed disoriented for a bit, enough for us to keep backing away and pause at a safe distance to see what was happening. Then, they just melted back into the woods, leaving the trash bag untouched. 

I don't know if it was the VERY bright strobe, our human scent, or possibly a little of both, but, we were able to continue our journey to the Ranger station and back without further incident. And no, I wasnt going to leave a bag of trash sitting in the middle of the only access road without doing something with it!

As an aside, I don't typically hunt for trophies or anything I wouldn't be able to eat, but, coyotes have become so overpopulated here in New England that i have had an opportunity to hunt them on occasion in Vermont. The gentlemen I was with during one of the hunts used a .17 HMR to VERY good effect at coyotes within 100 or so yards, and the other gentleman had an "old school" .220 swift that was just as effective at longer ranges. If I were to have a Close Quarters weapon for things that go "bump in the night", a shotgun is an excellent choice for one-shot stops.

Lastly, I personally don't condone the hunting of predators as a regular practice, but, it's getting to the point where the numbers of coyotes has stretched their survivable levels, leaving much competition for the same amount of food. It's like the ecosystem has gone amok and these poor creatures are starving and doing anything to survive- a sad state of affairs to be sure.


----------



## Vortus (Jul 21, 2010)

Cattleprod legal there? Haven't looked in forever, used to be a small bounty on coyotes here. We've had some, but guns are legal here, as are bows etc.


----------



## Joe Hone (Jul 21, 2010)

recDNA said:


> Do the coyotes go after the javelinas?



Good question. I've never heard of that happening, and I see lots of coyotes and javelinas when I'm at my in-laws house in central AZ. The Verde River flows through their property and and coyotes and javelinas live along the riverbed. Coyotes live mostly on rabbits, rodents and carrion. Up close, a full-grown javelina looks bigger than a coyote, so I doubt the adults are at risk. I can attest that javelinas do run from flashlights!


----------



## DM51 (Jul 21, 2010)

LuxLuthor said:


> I Hit them again with the light, they take off running again, and usually continue until back in the brush. I did not get this response with <200 lumen type lights.


I didn't know you _had_ any <200 lm lights. 

[Edit - I should explain for the benefit of those who don't know: most of Mr. Luthor's lights are ~50,000 lm, and would set fire to anything within 100 feet. No wonder the coyotes ran off, lol]


----------



## Colinsdad (Jul 21, 2010)

Vortus- In a word, No. we "Massholes" cant even order pocketknives through the mail, and even stun guns are illegal....the laws here are pretty draconian as compared to other states in New England (Maine and Vermont come to mind).


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jul 22, 2010)

Sheesh, I never thought that California (where I live) would be considered an _easy_ state when it came to ordering cool stuff! Maybe it actually is.


----------



## bstrickler (Jul 22, 2010)

Grab a couple boxes of those snap-n-pop things for kids during 4th of July season (or online). Those scare away coyotes quickly.




tygger said:


> Try an air horn. Like the ones used for boats or sporting events.



Those work well, too, as does running at them. They get VERY scared when they see a large animal coming after them. I don't suggest this, but it's been done, and has worked.

~Brian


----------



## Vortus (Jul 22, 2010)

Colinsdad said:


> Vortus- In a word, No. we "Massholes" cant even order pocketknives through the mail, and even stun guns are illegal....the laws here are pretty draconian as compared to other states in New England (Maine and Vermont come to mind).



Just because they say you can't doesn't mean you can't. Assorted walking stick/cane swords are available with nobody knowing till it's needed. Then I'd deal with the law after. Hehe what about bottle rockets and a glove.


----------



## Colinsdad (Jul 22, 2010)

Tygger has a good suggestion...loud sounds like an air horn would startle just about any wild animal (or domestic one for that matter). I personally wouldnt trust that any of those "snap" noisemakers would scare anything-the air horn is probably their best bet.

I know the Military is using various types of "strobe lasers" to disorient people and crowds, but, I doubt VERY highly that type of technology will be made commercially available anytime soon.


----------



## alpg88 (Jul 22, 2010)

Colinsdad said:


> I know the Military is using various types of "strobe lasers" to disorient people and crowds, but, I doubt VERY highly that type of technology will be made commercially available anytime soon.


my buddy came from Iraq few years ago, they had steady lasers, no strobes, those lasers don't disorient anyone, at check point they are used to point at approaching cars, so he knows to stop or next will be bullets. any strobe light or laser can be defeated by either turning away, or closing your eyes.


----------



## Colinsdad (Jul 22, 2010)

Vortus- If I'm in an area where I'm concerned that I may be in contact with critters that may do harm to me (frankly the two-legged variety concerns me more sometimes than anything that resides in the woods), I carry my .45 ACP or my 12 gauge Mossberg. I am licensed legally to do so, but, I don't carry too often- I don't see a need to on most of my camping/fishing/hiking excursions.


----------



## Colinsdad (Jul 22, 2010)

Alpg88- I wasnt referring to weapons lights, only some these goofy things that our tax money is being spent on by our government in the "less-than-lethal" category. I used to have one of those projected dot lazer sights, and it certainly gets peoples attention VERY quickly for sure!!!


----------



## alpg88 (Jul 22, 2010)

Colinsdad said:


> I carry my .45 ACP or my 12 gauge Mossberg. I am licensed legally to do so, but, I don't carry too often- I don't see a need to on most of my camping/fishing/hiking excursions.


lucky you, in my city you can't even buy a guns and ammo magazine.
stun guns are illegal, spring and gravity knifes illegal but black powder guns are legal,go figure.

thou i took the time and effort $$ years ago, and got my pistol and rifle licences, thou i would still get arrested if i got caught carrying pistol. 
now i doubt i would be able to get them.


----------



## alpg88 (Jul 22, 2010)

Colinsdad said:


> Alpg88- I wasnt referring to weapons lights, !!


me neither, my buddy described it as a big azz flashlight with a beam about 2" in diameter.

he also told me, which surprised me a bit, they had regular dorcy 6v lantern, exactly the same ones i used as a host for my mods.


----------



## KenAnderson (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Do Flashlights Scare Coyotes?*

Only if you throw the flashlight at the coyote.


----------



## Colinsdad (Jul 22, 2010)

Alpg88, geez, are you a fellow "Masshole"?? It sounds that you're stuck in a similar situation to what those of us in this State have to go through. I'm glad I received my Class A concealed permit some time ago, and keep it current.

I apologize to the original poster- I'm not trying to hijack your Thread


----------



## alpg88 (Jul 22, 2010)

Colinsdad said:


> Alpg88, geez, are you a fellow "Masshole"?? It sounds that you're stuck in a similar situation to what those of us in this State have to go through. I'm glad I received my Class A concealed permit some time ago, and keep it current.
> 
> I apologize to the original poster- I'm not trying to hijack your Thread


 no i,m nyc


----------



## alpg88 (Jul 22, 2010)

KenAnderson said:


> *Re: Do Flashlights Scare Coyotes?*
> 
> Only if you throw the flashlight at the coyote.


----------



## JNewell (Jul 22, 2010)

Colinsdad said:


> Vortus- In a word, No. we "Massholes" cant even order pocketknives through the mail, and even stun guns are illegal....the laws here are pretty draconian as compared to other states in New England (Maine and Vermont come to mind).


 
Massachusetts is not exactly a hotbed of libertarianism, but it's not quite that bad, either. For example, you can mail order any edged tool you want to pay for, unlike what's now going on next door in New York state.


----------



## CrowdGather (Jul 22, 2010)

If slingshots are legal then carry one of those with some .44 round ammo. I carry my slingshot when I walk my little fluffy dog, but I have never had to use it. I have friends on a slingshot forum that swear that a nice smack is a very effective deterrent.


----------



## Curias (Jul 22, 2010)

Why not just leave them alone. Coyotes are pretty small, and VERY rarely bite people. There have only been 2 recorded cases of fatalities ever, and one was thought to be a half wolf hybrid, the other killed a toddler. I have lived around coyotes all my life and never heard of a single attack. And yes, they are very hungry here too. Seriously, they weigh 15-45 pounds.


----------



## kelmo (Jul 23, 2010)

Welcome to CPF Curias!

I agree. They are part of the ecosystem. What do you expect when you live near open spaces? They keep the other critters like jack rabbits in check.


----------



## derangboy (Jul 23, 2010)

My personal experience is they find flashlights vaguely interesting. However, either of my UV lights (405nm and 395nm) have yet to fail in causing one to tuck tail and run away :shrug:


----------



## hank (Jul 23, 2010)

> we have deer and turkeys and geese

You might talk to vector control or animal control if you have them. Ask how much rabies is around in chipmunks and if coyotes are picking it up.

You might show this to your city managers: 
http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/..._Predator_s_Deadly_Return_to_Suburban_America
Reviewed here: http://audubonmagazine.org/books/editorchoice0403.html
Discussed here: http://www.cejournal.net/?p=785


----------



## someuser (Jul 23, 2010)

I highly doubt that a flashlight can scare anything out there. The light probably attracts some animals to you. 

So is a flare gun ban around you area or for carry? 12 gauge flare guns should able fire some of those primer only shells. http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/catal...ppers/cName/lessthanlethal-ammo-12-gauge-ammo Those will teaches those yotes not to come around you.

Also I know of "Bear bomb" or "bird shells" that makes a lot of noise, but no rounds or pellets. I know people uses them to clear fields for their farms using their shotguns. 

What type of country is not allowing it citizen owning firearms?:mecry:Even owning an air gun need a licence?

Personally I carry a huge can of "Dog" spray around me, as I can use it on dogs and human "dogs" when needed.


----------



## alpg88 (Jul 24, 2010)

someuser said:


> :mecry:Even owning an air gun need a licence?
> 
> .


 
not in USA as far as i know, it is either allowed, no license needed, or banned altogether, like in NYC, if you get caught with a BB gun, you'd be charged as if you had a firearm.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 24, 2010)

I think my raccoons and possums appreciate a little light when they're cleaning up the bird seed.

Geoff


----------



## goa604 (Jul 24, 2010)

i afraid you can not scare an animal with light .
with airhorn maybe but flashlight i think not .


----------



## linty (Jul 29, 2010)

wow this is one doozy of a situation you got, somebody suggested throwing rocks, maybe put them in a sock or panty hose and use it like a sling? is that considered a weapon? shaker cans (somebody mentioned) are worth a try... mmm... maybe a water gun? dunno if coyotes like to get wet or not (like cats), did you decide on a plan yet?


----------



## Burgess (Jul 29, 2010)

Fill the Water-Gun with Urine.





Mark yer' Territory in a way they can't ignore.


----------



## Colinsdad (Jul 29, 2010)

I agree with others who have opined that the BEST solution is to just give them a wide berth. Those of us who have hunted them do so reluctantly as part of a sponsored hunt to thin their numbers because of overpopulation- not one of my more enjoyable hunting trips, but, something that has to be done (the same goes for deer around my area- except I definitely enjoy venison) occasionally. 

BTW, here's what I believe someone referred to previously vis' a vis' "less than lethal":

http://www.cheaperthandirt.net/AMM834-5.html

http://alamoammo.com/cart/shotgun-a...nd-5ct?zenid=50cbc6ffaac64a354ddeaba695c2e769

and, for the truly twisted (lethal for SURE):

http://alamoammo.com/cart/shotgun-ammunition/12-gauge/12-gauge-fq-exploder-3ct


----------

